# Hello, an error appeared today PCS_a023 HVP w015



## geko_tdi (4 mo ago)

Hello, an error appeared today

PCS_a023
HVP w015

please help the gate won't open and the car won't start


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

geko_tdi said:


> Hello, an error appeared today
> 
> PCS_a023
> HVP w015
> ...


Have you opened a ticket with Tesla yet? If not, do so, they may be able diagnose remotely.


----------



## geko_tdi (4 mo ago)

Hi, I can't do it

I haven't registered the car and I still have a Tesla account


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

As long as your car shows up in your Tesla app you can request service.


----------



## geko_tdi (4 mo ago)

ok


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

After some googling, the first error is pretty generic and has to do with a 12 volt system failure. So an experiment worth trying is open the front trunk, remove the snap-on panel close to the hood hinges, and then connect one of those jump-start packs to the 12 volt battery visible in the center of that area (make sure it's not reversed!). 

If the car comes to life and starts, it means you need a new 12 volt battery - it's a Group 51R type. But if that does not work, then you need service done to the main battery penthouse under the rear seat.


----------



## geko_tdi (4 mo ago)

I tried restarting 12v doesn't fix it


I removed the charging battery
It is 100% functional


otherwise, the car works, starts, moves, but the charging port from the back does not light up and does not open


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

geko_tdi said:


> otherwise, the car works, starts, moves, but the charging port from the back does not light up and does not open


It sounds to me like the charge port has either become disconnected from CANbus or has died. Tesla can do this repair with a mobile tech (in the U.S., but I assume they have that service in the EU as well) in about 30 minutes, and the charge port itself costs $130. They won't try and "fix" the charge port as it's not worth the labor time for them.

What you might be able to do is open the trunk and pull away the material behind the charge port, and then make sure all of the connectors are tight. I don't think the issue would be at the other end of where it's plugged in, or with the high-voltage cabling, since that wouldn't prevent the charge port from lighting up - you would get a red light after plugging in instead.


----------



## geko_tdi (4 mo ago)

the cable from the port goes into a white box

which flashes red inside

but now it doesn't light up
.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

What you're describing sounds like the charge port ECU (I didn't check what color it was, I looked at the epc.tesla.com diagram). It might have become disconnected from 12 volt or CANbus, or it went bad, so check if the cable leading out of that box toward the car is still connected or if it's damaged.

I don't know if Tesla replaces the charge port ECU independently of the charge port assembly, but they might.


----------



## geko_tdi (4 mo ago)

that I create a profile and write an inquiry

next week

because tesla wants the car to be registered in my name


----------

